# 56k Modem won't send / receive data randomly



## Tonedeaf (Jun 15, 2005)

My modem has an issue where it will randomly (usually every 10mins, but sometimes less) stop sending and recieving data. It'll stop for 20-30 seconds or so then the connection will resume and be fine till it does it again. The PC I use worked fine with the current modem I'm using for about 2-3 Months after I built it then I started having this issue. I replaced it with a Lucent Win Modem which seemed to fix the issue, but that modem got fried. Unfortunately switching to High Speed is out of the question, since no DSL or Satelite companies service the area where I live (in the country) and I can't get any wireless high speed, so It's 56k or nothing. Since the modem fried the solutions I've tried have been..

Formatting the Hard Drive and Re-Installing Windows
Several Different combinations of modems, Mostly internal but I've tried 2 External Modems (Internal - Intel, Diamond (Smart Link), USR // Externals - USR)
Tried a different motherboard, and a different hard drive.
Different ISP from the one I use now (I use AOL, have tried NetZero and EarthLink)
Different phone line and have had the phone line checked for any possible problems
Different PCI Slots in the computer for each modem
Various firewall settings (off, on, to the side, under the bed, you name it) and various virus/spyware/adware checks etc.


CPU Specs are
AMD Athlon XP 2800+ (2.08 GHZ)
1 Gig of Corsair DDR400 Ram
GeForce 6800 Gfx Card
Maxtor 80GB HD
Running on Windows SP2 Home Edition

Like I said earlier, PC Ran fine for several months before it started the issue and I can't recall any changes or happenings to the PC that happened around that time that could possibly cause the issue. Any help would be great, I'm extremely frustrated with it, and very much out of ideas.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Sounds to me like you have a port sharing problem. Here is what I would try if it were mine:

Why not give the following a try:

1) Download the newest and latest drivers from the modem manufacturer’s website. (I know, you have a disk, but download the newest and best anyhow.

2) Enter Start, Control Panel, System, Hardware, Device Manager and DELETE any references to any modem.

3) Shut down and physically remove the modem and then put the modem back in PCI slot #3 (Third slot down from the AGP slot)

4) Boot up and enter the BIOS setup menu.

5) In the BIOS setup menu find the PnP area. If you are running WinXP, then DISABLE Pnp….however, if you are using Win98, then make sure it is ENABLED.

6) Save and Exit

7) Boot back up and when the computer finds your modem, then load the drivers that have been downloaded from the manufacturer’s website. It may tell you that the latest and best are already installed, but install them anyway. (for example, WinXP only has v.90 drivers and not the most recent v.92 that are needed for best operation) If it says they are not digitally signed, then load them anyway. This is a long story, but I can assure you it is a money issue and a rip off from Microsoft in my opinion.

This should get you going!


----------



## Tonedeaf (Jun 15, 2005)

Well, tried that solution with several drivers, including the newest, windows, and one I had on the CD and all still gave me the same issue.


----------



## hosseinrz (Jan 29, 2006)

Are you sure that your phone line is ok ?
Your phone line may be has some noise that makes that problem.
It could be a low noise because too much noise does not let you
connect at all or drop the connection frequently.
Check your phone line.
Change your ISP, maybe their phone line or modem is bad.
Some times your modem and line and computer are good
but your other parties hardware are bad and make you
several problems.

Regards.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Jun 15, 2005)

Have tried both of those solutions and both didn't work. Tried Earthlink and NetZero as separate ISPs and tried a phone line I know works, because it works fine with another PC. The other PC That we have also runs fine on my line and doesn't have the same issue.


----------



## syncro (Jan 25, 2006)

I had a similar problem with a Phanta HSP56 internal modem in an older Dell pc running 98se. See the Win 98 forum and entry "modem seems to stop momentarily". I also can only access the internet via dial-up. The NIC and the dial-up were enabled. As suggested, I disabled the NIC (3Com Fast EtherLink) in the device manager. Problem seems to be corrected (this the third day since change).


----------



## BlazingFire456 (Sep 22, 2005)

I think you mean DSL and *Cable* is not available where you live. Satellite internet is available anywhere in the continental US from what I know. You could try looking into one of them if you are tired of dial-up.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Jun 15, 2005)

BlazingFire456 said:


> I think you mean DSL and *Cable* is not available where you live. Satellite internet is available anywhere in the continental US from what I know. You could try looking into one of them if you are tired of dial-up.


Well, we looked into satellite and the prices on satellite are a little more than we want to pay. I've also heard that the quality of satellite internet isn't even much better than Dial-Up and isn't worth the amount you have to pay.

As for disabling the NIC I tried that as well. On both motherboards I've used and that didn't solve the problem on either of them. I've also tried disabling onboard Ethernet in BIOS as both boards had onboard ports.


----------

